# limited edition Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Lamborghini* »_Automobili Lamborghini has released the first photographs of a limited edition Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster. The Roadster version of the Murciélago will offer an uprated 6.5 liter V12 engine that produces 650 hp (478 kW) along with permanent four-wheel drive: hence the model’s LP 650-4 moniker. With 660 Nm of torque, top performance is at 0-100km/h (0-62mph) in 3.4 seconds. The top speed is around 330 Km/h (205mph).
The special edition model will be produced in a limited volume (50 units only), with a Grigio Telesto exterior that combines grey bodywork with a special bright orange Arancio LP 650-4 featured on the front spoiler and sills. The LP 650-4 logo applied to the car’s exterior is recognition of the car’s increased power. The car features orange brake calipers and a transparent V12-engine cover, which shows off the V12 engine behind the driver.
Interior features echo the car’s striking grey-and-orange exterior: besides the orange touches, there is an asymmetric dash design, with black Alcantara Nera on the driver’s side, including door panel and central tunnel, and black leather Nero Perseus on the passenger’s side.
The increased power of the Murciélago engine, from 640 to 650 hp, will be unique to the Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster: it demonstrates even further the developments that Lamborghini is able to offer from a current engine, and creates the exclusive characteristic of the Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster.





_Modified by Phunkshon at 4:15 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## c00p (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like some mad downforce on the front end.. sick!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

kinda iffy on the exterior paint scheme, but i honestly could care less if i was driving that thing


----------



## trbogolf00 (Apr 6, 2009)

^Agreed... lol
I really don't like the orange paddle shifters


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (trbogolf00)*

looks hott


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (craziidubb3r)*

rims are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (stv1der)*

WOW


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (forcedfedvw)*

At the debut of this earlier this year, I got to take some snaps of it and the 670 SV, and 560 spyder.


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: limited edition Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster (Phunkshon)*

cheap little car


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jthapa (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

To be noticed is that seven-speed twin clutch glides through gears smoothly and responds to the driver's requirements and needs. Drive antagonistically, and it will keep each gear longer


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jthapa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jthapa* »_To be noticed is that seven-speed twin clutch glides through gears smoothly and responds to the driver's requirements and needs. Drive antagonistically, and it will keep each gear longer

HUH? What are you talking about? The car uses the 6 speed E-Gear transmission.


----------

